# Once A Week Full Body Blast



## Moze (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi again everyone,

I'm a busy father of two children, and I work full time, hard labor.  I've been working on bulking up, for the past two months, with only enough time to work out on the weekends.

Well I've decided to try something new:

A full body workout on Saturday, heavy weights, and the rest of the week off.  I'm 6'-0, and 185 lbs., but I only bench about 135lb. 3 sets of 8.  Need more lean size.  please let me know what you think

moze.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 21, 2005)

Post the work out. Also, you could do an upper lower split saturday and sunday.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 21, 2005)

You need to make sure you are eating enough too.  When I worked landscaping last summer I didn't eat enough and I lost a lot of muscle mass.  Can you give us a general idea of how you typically eat?


----------



## kraziplaya (Jul 22, 2005)

i agree with the above two posts...eating is key for you since your weight and strength is so low...go sat and sun doing upper and lower...
sat - bench press 3 sets
        flies           3 sets
        military presses 3 sets
        rows           3 sets
        pullups         2 sets till failure

sun - squats 3 sets
        deads  2 sets 
        abs
        maybe throw in some more leg work or throw in something from the upper body you couldnt hit the day before

modify this routine...it isnt perfect but its supposed to give you an idea


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 22, 2005)

The hard thing about one day a week with heavy training is by the time your half way through your full body wokrout, your already fatigued, which will cause the latter body parts worked to get less of  a workout

Try a 3 day split routine... for only 20-30 min per day.. EVERYONE has time for that.


----------



## * Legion * (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Moze, lately, I too have found that, being a father, a teacher, a husbund, and working a second nighttime job has really challenged me to find the time, energy, and motivation to work out like the animal i used to be.  Great point about diet, nutrition is key when you are seven places at once.  Three days at 20 minutes of INTENSITY will work, if you make it work.  I think a third factor that needs to be addressed is motivation.  Find that which maks you feel like working out... something that pisssed you off, someone who insulted you.. or, something or someone that makes you feel good, somethign that makes you feel almost superhuman.  This is something that will bring out that animal during those squeezed workouts... you will find the time to put that mass on.  Push it, keep rethinking and improving those workouts.  Make them priority, they will not take as much out of your day, your life, or your time with your children as you think they will.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 22, 2005)

i gotta say, lifting once a week is kindda iffy if you ask me. an upper push/pull, and lower split would be great. if you keep your RI's fairly short, move quick and work hard enough you can get a workout in in like 30-40 min. stick to the large compound lifts.

upper push can look something like this:

warm up
bench 
overhead press
push downs

legs:

warm up
squats
leg press
SLDL's
calfs

Upper Pull
Bent over rows
Pull Downs/Pull Ups
Face Pulls
Shrugs
Bi's if you really want

going with 3-4 sets on each exercise, less for stuff like tri's and bi's and more for stuff like squats, presses and rows if you want. keep your rests short and work fast.


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 22, 2005)

you wont see hardly any results from 1 day a week, you should go at least three, i try to go 6-7 most weeks


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 22, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> you wont see hardly any results from 1 day a week, you should go at least three, i try to go 6-7 most weeks


 6-7 days a week? That's to much.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Jul 22, 2005)

i dont think you will ever gain with a once a week workout, youll hardly maintain your physique you have now because half way through the week you'll already have recovered. another vote for a split weekend w/o, at least.  maybe add in a 20 min session of HIIT cardio another day of the week.


----------



## Moze (Jul 22, 2005)

This is fantastic.  I didn't expect so many responses.  Thanks to everyone who replied.  Especially those whose gave workout examples.  This will help me a lot.  

Thanks again everyone

Sincerely
Moze


----------



## Moze (Jul 22, 2005)

Since you asked, here's My diet:

630 am.      50 grams of whey protein in lowfat milk.
                1/2 cup steel cut oatmeal, or grapenuts.
                3 egg whites, 1 yolk
                Multivitamin
                2 flaxseed oil gels
                1000 miligrams time release vitamin C


1000 am.    1/4 lb.Turkey or tuna sandwich w/ 2 pieces of complete protein bread. No 
                cheese.  Celery and carrots. An orange or an apple or grapes.

100  pm.     Peanut butter sandwich  w/ 2 pieces of complete protein bread.  No jelly.
                Celery and carrots

400  pm.     50 grams of whey protein in lowfat milk.
                 An apple or a banana or strawberries or grapes.


700 or 800  pm      Huge green salad, brown rice, or a boiled potatoe, or pasta, 
                          with either beef, chicken, or turkey.
                          Swiss chard, or zuchini or green beans or asparugus.

1000 pm     50 grams of whey protein in lowfat milk, and a bowl of cottage cheese.
                 Maybe some blueberries on the cottage cheese.



                Throughout the day, I consume 3 litres of water.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2005)

Try HIT style training.  My full body sessions occur 2-3 times per week, and the actual lifting lasts about 40 minutes.  However, you could do it in far less.  I wait quite a while after I finish my warmup sets because I am mostly focused on strength.


----------

